# Planning on the other side?



## chipol (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi. New to the forum and have already received much great advice on what to expect and how to engage upon moving to Chiang Mai. We are looking at moving in about 18 months. What I would be interested in is advice on logistics on the USA end? How many trips needed to set up in Thailand prior to the move? What kind of timing with respect to sale of the US home? Storage in the US? What can you take along on a plane and what to ship? What mistakes did you make and wish you hadn't? What seemed like a big deal and turned out to not be?

Thanks!


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Kind of a difficult question, everybody has different needs. I came over with three suitcases and a cat, a small box of tools followed on. I sold or threw out everything I had before moving.
Setting up: I'm not sure what you mean, but in my case I know that as long as I have somewhere to sleep, I can slowly add, bit by bit, the bits and pieces that make the difference.
What you can take on the plane depends on the airline, Thai Airways for instance is very expensive when you have excess baggage, other airlines make it easy for you.
Mistakes? Not moving sooner. Certain small kitchen and workshop appliances that I didn't bring. Not telling an insurance firm that I was leaving and having to pay an extra year of premiums.
Sell your house as soon as you can and burn your bridges, no storage. 
Just my point of view, not for everyone I know.


----------



## chipol (Feb 1, 2013)

Cooked
Thank you so much for your feedback. Funny how some of the comments resonate, especially the one about small kitchen devices. I was just thinking about that while making supper last night.
The root of the question about what to take on the plane is based on every international flight I take, there is always people in baggage check with huge boxes. If I get rid of most everything, I might be able to get myself down to just needing a few of those huge boxes.
Cut your ties...great advice, but scary too.

Thanks again


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

chipol said:


> Cooked
> Thank you so much for your feedback. Funny how some of the comments resonate, especially the one about small kitchen devices. I was just thinking about that while making supper last night.
> The root of the question about what to take on the plane is based on every international flight I take, there is always people in baggage check with huge boxes. If I get rid of most everything, I might be able to get myself down to just needing a few of those huge boxes.
> Cut your ties...great advice, but scary too.
> ...


Everything - but everything - is available in Thailand. Arrived here to live seven years ago with nothing apart from one normal suitcase and one piece of hand baggage.

Looking back after cutting all your ties you'll wonder why all the worry.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Mweiga said:


> Everything - but everything - is available in Thailand. Arrived here to live seven years ago with nothing apart from one normal suitcase and one piece of hand baggage.
> 
> Looking back after cutting all your ties you'll wonder why all the worry.


Yes indeed, everything is available... in Bangkok. We live 6 hours away, and have to face up to driving into Bangkok, buying stuff and ensuring it doesn't get stolen from the hotel car park overnight, or taking the bus, taxi from place to place...
Try buying a coffee grinder in Isaan. Bread machine? Wassat? I had difficulties finding a simple measuring jug and kitchen scales. On top of that comes the fact that things will cost you double of the prices in your home country. You do, eventually, found out where to buy nails (not necessarily in the same places where you buy hammers!) and all the rest of the stuff. Can be frustrating at the beginning but if you have a sense of humour you'll be ok. 
I met again a nice lady working in a local store today and I got her to say at the same time as me : Mai mii ... don't have. Useful phrase.


----------

